# Hottest New Gear



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Aug 2006)




----------



## FightingIrish (6 Aug 2006)

hehe


----------



## Red 6 (6 Aug 2006)

Oh man, that's good. I know guys just like that.  :rofl:


----------



## Franko (6 Aug 2006)

LOL.....I don't know where to begin....

 :rofl:

Related to the fobbit....freakin' hilarious.

Regards


----------



## GAP (6 Aug 2006)

Good one  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (6 Aug 2006)

it's only funny because it's true.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Aug 2006)

I want to see a picture of this Mystic "Fobbit"


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Aug 2006)

:rofl:...how do you know what to buy and what not?
Why do they have all of this and where do you find out whether you would benefit from having it or not... ??? ;D


HL


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Aug 2006)

Hey, how come buddy isn't wearing a TV?  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Aug 2006)

Because he was smart and bought a high speed molle chest rig  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (7 Aug 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Hey, how come buddy isn't wearing a TV?


'cause it's a yank. It's been on a number of American army-related websites. Applies here, too, though. 

one the best examples I've seen: young troop buys a Cold Steel khukhuri. His WO won't allow him to wear it on his TV (obviously. Where the heck would you put it?) so the kid puts it on his belt, and tucks the extra 10" of sheathe into his cargo pocket.

I have a lot of stuff I've purchased 'after-market' as it were, but I try to put thought into it. Lots of people mocked my tomahawk stuffed into my rucksack. Until they needed to chop a tree down and the machetes kept breaking, or they smashed their fingers again, trying to pound with a big rock. Heck, we even used the thing to repair our AVGP once. And it's funny to run around with. People look at you like you're insane. (Well, they used to. Now, nobody is shocked at anything I do anymore.)


----------



## GaelicSoldier (7 Aug 2006)

Henh fobbit


That's good for a laugh any day ;D

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## cpl.wolowidnyk (7 Aug 2006)

reminds me of a dude from my old unit, he bought a $800 TV with  a whole bunch of pockets and whatnot hanging off of it and then when he wore it to a parade night, e was promptly told never to wear it to work ever again, this guy also owns a patrol pack that is bigger then his ruck haha, some peple have more money then brains


----------



## Lost_Warrior (8 Aug 2006)

Classic.  Had a guy on our SQ like that.  Had all kinds of after market kit, and wore it like he was some sort of ninjacommandoJTF2stealthsniper.  Course staff asked him if he had enough kit for the whole course.  He said no.  He never wore it again.


----------



## Farmboy (8 Aug 2006)

The opposite is the soldier wearing issued kit that is held together with paracord and gun tape.  :-*


----------



## paracowboy (8 Aug 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> The opposite is the soldier wearing issued kit that is held together with paracord and gun tape.


I like it that way. It's got that 'Canadian Army' feel.


----------



## SuperTrooper (10 Aug 2006)

Here's my fav.
Everybody is a gear queer!


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Aug 2006)

Hahahahahahahaaa, laughed hard at "gear queer"...

Why do people spend money on kit they don't need assuming they already have the issued stuff that does the same job?
But I wouldn't know, I'm not in yet. I guess the "common sense" thing doesn't apply.  :
(Am I out of my lane? If so just honk )


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Aug 2006)

Could be they are kit sluts, or they have proven the issued kit doesn' t measure up...

I used to buy lots of extra kit.  Whats left?  A mini-mag flashlight, my Russell belt knife, my Mil-Spec FMP cover, and a old Ranger blanket...oh and a pair of Matterhorn's.

The rest was....errrr....kit-slut junk.


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Aug 2006)

We got rid of lots and lots of junk didn't we Mud  :

HL

I want everything... ;D...must be a FNG thing...like a kid in a candy store...it will pass I'm sure of it  :


----------



## Red 6 (12 Aug 2006)

That guy in the above picture can't be in the military. He's three cheeseburgers short of a coronary. is that an "air softer" or what?


----------



## Dissident (12 Aug 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> That guy in the above picture can't be in the military. He's three cheeseburgers short of a coronary. is that an "air softer" or what?



Yes he is an airsofter. I read somewhere else that he is a really nice guy and he never meant for the picture to be distributed (obviously).


----------



## JSR OP (13 Aug 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> The opposite is the soldier wearing issued kit that is held together with paracord and gun tape.  :-*


I have a set of webbing like that...  for the longest time, I couldn't get issued a Tac Vest.  They were issued to the regiment while I was on tour.  when I got off tour, I went to ask for one, and I was asked if I was deploying, I said "NO, I just got off tour" and the sup tech tells me that only people who are part of the TAT, or are deploying are allowed to have them...   
It took me two years to finally get one.  I got it about a month ago.   The funny thing is I haven't had a chance to wear it since I got it!


----------



## brihard (20 Aug 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahahaaa, laughed hard at "gear queer"...
> 
> Why do people spend money on kit they don't need assuming they already have the issued stuff that does the same job?
> But I wouldn't know, I'm not in yet. I guess the "common sense" thing doesn't apply.  :
> (Am I out of my lane? If so just honk )



In a reserves setting you're usually good enough with issued kit for the most part. Now, some things are always *nice* to have, and some of us decide to procure certain items of our own hook at the risk of being made fun of by the Regs, LOL. I think that if the reserves tkae a better look at lesosns learned and try to adopt an honest 'train as you fight' mentality, the amount of 'gucci' kit would icnrease, but as it is we have to keep things pretty simple since we get so little training time to begin with.

Just worry about joining up and getting through your courses, and we'll get you all sorted out when you start parading with us.  

Regards,

Brihard


----------



## Prd_Cdn (30 Dec 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> That guy in the above picture can't be in the military. He's three cheeseburgers short of a coronary. is that an "air softer" or what?


 :tank:
  I think I peed myself when I read that, as that is exactly what I was thinking. I wonder why an "airsofter" would want all that kit. The LCF is old and for newbies. 
 :threat:


----------



## KevinB (30 Dec 2006)

You brought back a 5 month old thread so you could comment on a bloated airsofter?


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> You brought back a 5 month old thread so you could comment on a bloated airsofter?



Now THAT makes me laugh...


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Dec 2006)

Prd_Cdn said:
			
		

> :tank:
> I think I peed myself when I read that, as that is exactly what I was thinking. I wonder why an "airsofter" would want all that kit. The LCF is old and for newbies.
> :threat:



Give your head a shake and reed he last reply date.  No need to bring back dead threads  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Dec 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Give your head a shake and reed he last reply date.  No need to bring back dead threads  ;D



Yeah, but it's a good thread and I missed it on the first go... so, thanks Prd_Cdn...

Great topic... funny pics...  Almost makes me feel dumb for spending upwards of $1000 on tactical gear before going to Afghanistan... Almost... if I didn't use it all in Combat.


----------



## BKells (2 Jan 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> In a reserves setting you're usually good enough with issued kit for the most part. Now, some things are always *nice* to have, and some of us decide to procure certain items of our own hook at the risk of being made fun of by the Regs, LOL.



Wow, my hypocrisy meter is off the charts.........


----------



## MPSHIELD (2 Jan 2007)

On a Side note, I notice that this person in the photo is an airsofter. He looks like he has the same headset that we use for our PRR. Do they sell PRR's to civilians? I haven't seen anything about PRR in any searches.

I know that was off topic-Just curious.

This cover of magazine begs the question, when is the next issue of Cosmotactical out. It has been a year. I should subscribe. ;D


----------



## Lerch (2 Jan 2007)

I'm not sure if I got the name right, but I think it's called the Bowman headset (from the UK). Anyway, they can be found on eBay quite easily. Otherwise there was a company in Hong Kong that makes a replica Bowman that fits a Motorola radio.


----------



## KevinB (3 Jan 2007)

The US and UK also issue the PRR -- you can buy genuine ones to as a civy if you want to shell out about $2500 a pop...


----------



## boehm (3 Jan 2007)

$2534.00 for the PRR base model.


----------



## KevinB (3 Jan 2007)

Which is utterly RTFO IMHO.  A set of Peltor ComtacII's and Motorolla HT750 or Sabre - and a custom PTT dual radio setup from TEA (for a 521, 522 or 148/MBITR setup) will run less than half of that -- AND give you active ear protection too...

  But wait what do I know -- I'm just an end user 

TEA can also build the modular PTT so you can plug into a BlackHawk/Chinook/LittleBird comms system --or a Bell 412/CH146 Griffon for the matter...


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jan 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Which is utterly RTFO IMHO.  A set of Peltor ComtacII's and Motorolla HT750 or Sabre - and a custom PTT dual radio setup from TEA (for a 521, 522 or 148/MBITR setup) will run less than half of that -- AND give you active ear protection too...
> 
> But wait what do I know -- I'm just an end user
> 
> TEA can also build the modular PTT so you can plug into a BlackHawk/Chinook/LittleBird comms system --or a Bell 412/CH146 Griffon for the matter...



I-6, I think you can also purchase MBITR commercially/privately.  I think you just won't have the DES3 encryption module.

G2G


----------



## buzgo (4 Jan 2007)

https://secure.thalescomminc.com/cart2/clearDesc.asp

MBITR Clear. You can get it with the Type III DES encryption module because its not mil grade. Type I is the good stuff.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jan 2007)

Yeah, but it's not green?!?! What kind of Army guy would want that giving away his position??  It's SO not-high speed!


----------



## KevinB (4 Jan 2007)

Well I'll be - I am surprised the MBITR is available for civilian purchase -- 

Just what I need to upgrade my personal stash  :


----------



## buzgo (4 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not green?!?! What kind of Army guy would want that giving away his position??  It's SO not-high speed!



hehe


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not green?!?! What kind of Army guy would want that giving away his position??  It's SO not-high speed!



Tell you what Bzz, I've got some contacts at Thales, how about I get them to make you one in CADPAT ?  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jan 2007)

OOH, that sounds awesome.. is that the kind of radio where voice procedure is no longer necessary?  Cause I can tell you the VP I have seen in the last few years leave a lot to be desired.. you know, "we have crypto now, so we are always secure" type thing.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Cause I can tell you the VP I have seen in the last few years leave a lot to be desired.. you know, "we have crypto now, so we are always secure" type thing.



Ugh...don't remind me..... :


----------



## buzgo (4 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Tell you what Bzz, I've got some contacts at Thales, how about I get them to make you one in CADPAT ?  ;D



Isn't the Army buying the Harris AN/PRC-152? Its green...


----------



## brihard (10 Jan 2007)

BKells said:
			
		

> Wow, my hypocrisy meter is off the charts.........



Bah. We've had this discussion already. No sense rehashing.

Time and tours will tell.


----------



## Ham Sandwich (14 Jan 2007)

I'd like to know where you get that the reserves has a more "train how you fight" attitude than the regs. Are you aware that in the CH of O, you're not even allowed to wear so much as a pair of magnums on ex?


----------



## fourninerzero (15 Jan 2007)

Where as the LER is allowed danners, recce smocks, chest rigs and custom webbing, 64 pattern rucks, bergens, VFGs and specialty slings, Proper assault packs, fleece toques, personal gloves, camelbacks, ad infinum. 

Depends on the mentality of the Individuals in charge when you go to the field. Ours Realize that the non issue kit works better and allows the troops to be more comfortable and effective.


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2007)

Ham Sandwich said:
			
		

> I'd like to know where you get that the reserves has a more "train how you fight" attitude than the regs. Are you aware that in the CH of O, you're not even allowed to wear so much as a pair of magnums on ex?



I definitely love how I can wear my magnums on our 13k BFT on PLQ, but not in the field at the unit... Fantastic. Anyway, I'll take a bit of ribbing for wearing non issued kit when I can get away with it if that's how people feel. I don't carry anything useless.

I don't think that any of us are arguing that the reserves has a systematic 'train as you fight' attitude- I know I can probably safely say that I feel the same way you do about it. Some of us just do as best we can despite the strict adherence to the jokers across the canal. Systematically, we're still in the peacekeeping context despite some of the new training. Some individuals however are coming back from tour and telling us about their particular 'lessons learned' undiluted by the vagaries of the reserve world, and some of us do what we can to incorporate that at a basic level. It's certainly not mere kit lust.

Just for kicks, see if you can get QM to issue us each 12 or 14 mags on our next exercise (including leadership). See what the chain of command thinks about imparting a bit of realism into how things are done on ex. I might be worth the handful of inevitable lost mags to kick loose a bit of realization among the senior NCOs.


----------



## KevinB (16 Jan 2007)

Dude -- they will burn you as a heretic.
  Trust me: I have experience being burnt


----------



## Canadian Sig (16 Jan 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Dude -- they will burn you as a heretic.
> Trust me: I have experience being burnt



So sayeth the crispy critter  ;D


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Dude -- they will burn you as a heretic.
> Trust me: I have experience being burnt



Sure, but they can only burn me on Thursdays and some odd weekends. I can laugh maniacally whenever I want.  ;D


----------



## westie048 (23 Jan 2007)

Some guys in my unit wear non issue, and it isn't a prob, mostly cause all the higher ups are doing it. 




 :skull:


----------



## Royal (24 Jan 2007)

So who has a link to the "Fobbit"??


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Dude -- they will burn you as a heretic.
> Trust me: I have experience being burnt



He speaketh the truth. I was tied to the stake four rows down from him.  8)

The how come some units allow it and others don't as noted relates to the unit's leadership and their attitudes, always has always will. Keep that in mind those of you who aspire to achieve high rank at some time in your careers. Said attitudes also change. The dinosaur Warrants of today were often unrepentant kit sluts back when they were Cpls. Some changed, some did not, both for various reasons goo , bad or indifferent.

Over ten years ago as a CSM I had a fairly realistic policy for my company, and one that was supported (or ignored by the OC depending on which one), that was if it worked and was basically green you could get away with it in the field. I drew the line at ninja stars, Crocodile Dundee knives and other LCF crap. Non issue boots, gloves, modifications to web gear, slings, rucks extra mags above the 5-6 in the list, dump pouches etc. however were good to go as long as you could demonstrate to me it worked better than the issue equivalent and understood that the CQMS couldn't replace it. Hey I was even a bit of a kit slut myself then.

Not all the units in the Toronto Garrison were as liberal in their views as I was. Some were down right Kit Nazis with my fellow MWOs enforcing those rules some reluctantly, others with a passion that scared and worried me as they prepared to re fight the Battle of Ridgeway. Even in my own unit the new RSM during my last year had a zero tolerance for non issued stuff and/or unauthorized modification's in the field. You haven't lived until you've seen a very senior MWO being jacked up by a CWO in the boonies in front of his company for their and his appearance kit wise. Prick had no web gear weapon, or cam stick on at the time either.  :

This one has been going on since the first CQMS issued the first stick, pointy, individual for the use of NSN 000000000001


----------



## brihard (24 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> He speaketh the truth. I was tied to the stake four rows down from him.  8)
> 
> The how come some units allow it and others don't as noted relates to the unit's leadership and their attitudes, always has always will. Keep that in mind those of you who aspire to achieve high rank at some time in your careers. Said attitudes also change. The dinosaur Warrants of today were often unrepentant kit sluts back when they were Cpls. Some changed, some did not, both for various reasons goo , bad or indifferent.
> 
> ...



I got an email from my Sect. Comd. last night. Apparently the initiative in our coy now (and God knows how they got everyone up top to see sense- this came up from an MCpl) is that they're going to start burdening us with more realistic loads. Flak jackets to start, as well as mandatory wearing of BEWs and gloves. They may also start issuing ten mags. If they can get the CSM to carry ten mags plus all the other shit, maybe there will be a bit of an awakening in the CoC.

Right now about a third of our actively parading troops (including CO and half the MCpls) are putting in for 3-08, so given a couple years maybe things will change. We've got a bunch of guys coming back in a month, as well. I'll be curious to see how much our own unit chain of command pays attention to lessons learned.


----------



## westie048 (24 Jan 2007)

To have some piece of high speed kit just cause it looks cool isn't on, but if you have a piece of kit and if works better then the issued kit, and makes you more effective so be it, I know guys in my unit with chest rigs, and off the shelf stuff. Some units are like this, and others well not so much. 


 :skull:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Jan 2007)

westie048 said:
			
		

> works better then the issued kit, and makes you more effective



DUCT TAPE 



			
				westie048 said:
			
		

> looks cool



CADPAT coloured duct tape
 ;D


----------



## fourninerzero (25 Jan 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> DUCT TAPE
> 
> CADPAT coloured duct tape
> ;D



So I'm to guntape 6 extra mags to me.....ah heck while I'm at it I'll guntape up me up an assault pack.....like the guntape wallet. brilliant. 

Do you happen to work at NASA on your weekends off? :


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jan 2007)

> I got an email from my Sect. Comd. last night. Apparently the initiative in our coy now (and God knows how they got everyone up top to see sense- this came up from an MCpl) is that they're going to start burdening us with more realistic loads. Flak jackets to start, as well as mandatory wearing of BEWs and gloves. They may also start issuing ten mags. If they can get the CSM to carry ten mags plus all the other shit, maybe there will be a bit of an awakening in the CoC.



Brihard, that's good news, although I would probably use the phrase "load up with" vice "burdening" but I know what you mean.  There are several cases of BEW saving guys eyes, which is why they are mandatory wear in theatre.  Oakley's and other high-speed looking pieces may not (likely don't) have the protective coverage that the BEW does.  10 Mags - good! (I would avert my eyes, if not actively support chest rigs.) Gloves - are guys on patrol happy with the issue gloves?  That's a case where many guys try other stuff...I'd definitely stay away from the neoprene stuff because rubber on hands with an IED/fire risk is not a pretty picture...not cbt arms myself, but certainly while driving around AFG in a Land Cruiser, I'd wear my flying gloves, both for the fire retardency if we got hit and for the contact feel (I'm just used to gloves, flying, motorcycle, driving, etc...)

I know that DLR's overall intent is to get good kit to the troops, but sometimes scale of effort is not always able to respond to quickly developing situations.  I think they're 90% there, but you still hear about compromises in some kit so that it can be "used by all".  This is where it is good to see the CoC sometimes take a pragmatic and "responsibility-accepting" view of things.

G2G


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 Jan 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Item 1 - *...Oakley's and other high-speed looking pieces may not (likely don't) have the protective coverage that the BEW does...  *
> 
> Item 2 - I know that DLR's overall intent is to get good kit to the troops, but sometimes scale of effort is not always able to respond to quickly developing situations.  I think they're 90% there, but you still hear about *compromises in some kit so that it can be "used by all".  * This is where it is good to see the CoC sometimes take a pragmatic and "responsibility-accepting" view of things.
> 
> G2G



Item 1 - Oakleys are the absolute *best * coverage and protection that you can get for your eyes!!!  I won't wear anything else but I'm LSHD at best.  Take a look at the guys that can pick whatever they want and sometimes even have to pay out of pocket - you won't find them wearing Revision (our BEW), maybe Wiley-X but most likely Oakley... 8)

Our BEW are a distant 3rd (or 4th or 5th) place!!!

Item 2 - there needs to be compromise, however it needs to be the other way around from the way that we're doing it at present.  The standard needs to be set by those at the pointy end and the kit needs to be formatted for *them * - any lesser users can compromise down.  As an example, if the TV had been set up for 10-12 mags (or better yet, as a modular rig) there is no difficulty presented when the trucker or fobbit only gets 5 mags issued, he simply has more room for extra Snickers bars... ...


blake


----------



## Matt_Fisher (25 Jan 2007)

On the subject of ballistic eyewear, I'm of the opinion (and this is just me, and I've got a bit of an angle here, admittedly) is that it's kind of like a construction worker who goes to Mark's Work Warehouse to pick up safety boots and safety glasses.  CSA and other testing agencies (ANSI/OSHA in the US) have adopted performance standards.  As long as he's using the rated stuff, he's covered by worker's comp, etc.

In the way of ballistic eyewear protection, if it meets the standards which the CF issued Revision Sawfly's which are tested to (ANSI Z87.1 and MIL-V-43511C) they should be good to go.  http://www.revisioneyewear.com/downloads/SAWFLY_EN_SELLSHEET.pdf

A number of companies offering competitive products to the Revision line are up to this standard; Eye Safety Systems (ESS), which incidentally CP Gear carries (shameless plug), is one of them. 
http://www.essgoggles.com/uploads/ICE_Specs.pdf
http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=433


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jan 2007)

Blake, I'm with you on ratings.  If the Oakley's the guys are wearing wrap around like the BEW and meet at least Z87.1, okay, but same applies that QM won't support, etc...  Ironically, my Wiley-X, ANSI Z89.1 rated (slightly better than Z87.1) eyewear that is an option to wear with NVG when operating in conditions that may present recirculating/obscuring material (dust/sand/crap) exceed the BEW's rating, so on the ground I might consider wearing the Wiley-X's (although they're clear lens, not shaded)

Fully agree on the TV modular thing....I personally believe too much of a compromise was made for kit that should be thought of first and foremost as soldier (combat arm, combat support) gear, and not watered to include service supporter.  Those folks can use the LCV, (unless they require and will be using 10 mag, TV then).

G2G


----------



## GO!!! (25 Jan 2007)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> The opposite is the soldier wearing issued kit that is held together with paracord and gun tape.  :-*



...as ordered by a forward thinking and enlightened supervisor, also known as the KAF-a-saurus. (this was e-mailed to me)



> The KAF-a-saurus is often (not always) a member of a service trade, and dates back to the cretaceous period. He most often has a handlebar moustache and a drill cane/pace stick/clipboard under his arm. Adverse to any sort of exertion other than yelling, the KAF-a-saurus carries nothing other than his pistol, which is never drawn other than to clear before entering the mess, where his powers of observation allow him to fulfill his mission, which is to correct the dress and deportment of fighting soldiers. He is able to do this constantly by remaining seated at all times usually drinking coffee with the rest of his herd.
> 
> The KAF-a-saurus is to be avoided at all costs - this is not difficult, as he cannot move very fast and is easily distracted by such things as antennae whips not tied down, drip pans missing and garbage cans not covered off in neat rows. Should you be unlucky enough to encounter one, your best bet is to not make eye contact, and walk quickly with a purpose - the KAF-a-saurus is secretly intimidated by soldiers who leave the camp, and seeks to denigrate them (preferably at full volume and in public places) when he detects a percieved infraction.
> 
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (25 Jan 2007)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> (or better yet, as a modular rig) there is no difficulty presented when the trucker or fobbit only gets 5 mags issued, he simply has more room for extra Snickers bars... ...
> 
> 
> blake



Thanks for thinking about me...

Love Ya,
TN2IC


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jan 2007)

GO!!!  A KAF-a-saurus once tried to crap on me for not being properly turned out in....well...KAF.  Apparently I had the gall to be wearing something other than CADPAT.  I noted to him that it was a flight suit.  He told me that it was not a Canadian-pattern flight suit and thus I was wearing it illegally.  Although such a statement should have been backed up on his part with a recommendation through the CoC for a Sect 129 (et al) against me it was not.  He was partially correct on the first point; although US gear, the aforementioned flight suit was procured for by the CF for Canadian Aviators in hot environments on deployed operations.  Knowing the wily ways of the KAF-a-saurus, and the closely related Bos-a-saurus, Kos-o-saurus and Haito-saurus, I came prepared -- I carried a copy of the 3-leaf's message authorizing said clothing for just such an "improbable" occurrence.  Having struck out once, he told me that since I wasn't involved in flight operations, I should not have been wearing said clothing.  I told him he was, in fact, rather mistaken.  The KAF-a-saurus didn't take this too well, and was puffing up his chest to try and rip into someone about four or five ranks senior to him (depending on if we include the OCdt...a delicacy enjoyed by the KAF-a-saurus when not deployed.)  Patience paid off -- while I was staring at him blankly, formulating a response that was both witty and factually correct, the LCol with whom I'd just spent the last two hours over the Red Desert in an US CH-47 Chinook walked past, patted me on the shoulder and mentioned how enjoyable it was to get to fly again in theatre -- thanks for coordinating the ride.  KAF-a-saurus (who looked like he was about to give birth to a piece of concrete) then told me that my conduct in failing to adhere to TF dress policies was disappointing, provided a bad example to the men, then told me that he expected more from someone in my position.  I suppose he meant my hanging jaw and stunned look.  I regained my composure, then suggested that  "we" had better things to do, like concentrate on conducting operations.  KAF-a-saurus got upset at this suggestion, and provided one of his own.  I have yet to follow through with his suggestion...

G2G


----------



## westie47 (25 Jan 2007)

Ahhhhh......I thought the dreaded ________osaurus line of creatures was slowly becoming extinct. I would really love it if one of them came on here and defended his actions!!!!! I guess this stuff never ends.  I look ever more forward to TF 1-08!!!!! Although I hope to be outside of the wire for most of the time.

On another note..... DLR should have gathered together everything an 031 carries, then built the vest. 

ie: Sect comd: 10 x mags, 2 x frags, 2 x smoke, 521 with batteries, etc, IFAK, MNVG, DAGR, compass, Gerber, Flashlight, bayonet, lots o' water, etc, etc


----------



## GO!!! (26 Jan 2007)

westie47 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh......I thought the dreaded ________osaurus line of creatures was slowly becoming extinct. I would really love it if one of them came on here and defended his actions!!!!!



"You there!"[pointing with drill clipboard, blue wedge at rakish tilt, gay pointy moustache bristling]

"Not you, you you you you you or you - YOU!"

"What - are you %*&@ deaf?"

"Uh no - but you were yelling at a company sir"

"DON'T TELL ME WHAT I WAS YELLING AT - AND GET YOUR HEELS TOGETHER"

"Yes sir"

"Maybe if your fancy-shmancy-I'm-too-good-for-issue-kit-Oakley's were'nt blocking your ears you could have heard me!"

"They are on top of my ears sir"

"I'll tell you where they are!"

"Yes sir"

"What makes you think that those beach glasses will protect you dumbass? If you got shot in the face did you know DVA won't cover you? Did you know that my RQ does'nt stock those? Did you know that our issue kit is the best thing that is, was or ever shall be? Did you? - No you did'nt"

"These glasses exceed the ballistic protection offered by the issued ones sir, they also block UV light, even the clear lenses, and cover more of my face - providing greater protection and lessening the chance of a DVA claim or it's level of disability"

"OOOOOOOOH - another %^*$ barrack block lawyer here to tell me how to do my job - who do you think you are and who do you work for?"

"I work for WO _________. sir"

*I think that pretty much explains it.....*


----------



## The Rifleman (26 Jan 2007)

Has anyone seen this?

www.youtube.com/watch?...l5fQ55A&NR 

This bloke has got to be barking mad!  ???


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Jan 2007)

The Rifleman said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?...l5fQ55A&NR
> 
> This bloke has got to be barking mad!  ???



Thanks for a link...that goes nowhere.   :


----------



## Farmboy (26 Jan 2007)

Oh my God GO!!! I haven't seen that before, that's just to funny!!  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Jan 2007)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> "You there!"[pointing with drill clipboard, blue wedge at rakish tilt, gay pointy moustache bristling]
> 
> "Not you, you you you you you or you - YOU!"
> 
> ...



The true RCR RSM  ;D

These creatures are to be avoides at ALL COSTS no matter were you are


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jan 2007)

Sorry for the Hijack, but I figured this is as good a place as any to dump this, since it verges on silly.

Last night, I decided to see, for sure, how many magazines (C7) I could jam into my HSGI Denali  Chest rig, in the appropriate mag pouches.

I was quite surprised. 







The Magic number is 20.  Yes, 20 magazines.  + 4 grenades and 2 pistol mags, with room for 2 M203 rounds (didn't have any dummies around) and 2 smoke. And thats without using the 2 utility pouches big enough for C9 boxes.

In comparison; Here's our lovely TV.






It seems to be carrying significantly less (by about 5 times.)

Now I realize I would never want to carry 20 full magazines into battle in one rig (due to weight) but at least I have the option.

Whilst I was conducting this experiement, a few of the people of greater tactical importance in my unit gathered around, and one asked; "How many full mags did you have overseas in battle?", to which I responded "15".

He replied; "Where would you put 15 mags in a Tac Vest?"

"Indeed."


:cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> *Sorry for the Hijack, but I figured this is as good a place as any to dump this, since it verges on silly.*


Good post.
Not silly at all. A pic's worth a thousand words...and all that.


----------



## The Rifleman (26 Jan 2007)

Once during FIBUA I was a LSW gunner and had a chest rig as well as my webbing - I carried 18 mags and a bandolier - I was breathing through my hole untill I magaed to loose off half dozen mags during the first contact  :mg:


----------



## NATO Boy (26 Jan 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sorry for the Hijack, but I figured this is as good a place as any to dump this, since it verges on silly.
> 
> Last night, I decided to see, for sure, how many magazines (C7) I could jam into my HSGI Denali  Chest rig, in the appropriate mag pouches.
> 
> ...



Those pictures are priceless, Pegs; it was fun seein' how much stuff you can cram in the Denali, especially with the higher-ups gazing at it too. If you get a chance, you should definately post a full review of this rig. The amount of features and load carriage is phenomenal!


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2007)

For the past couple weeks we've been issued ten mags for Thursday night training... Reality has hit a few people like a brick in the face, and we've been told that standards in the field are going to be loosening up somewhat, by none other than the CO himself. Many of us have taken to jury rigging some rather atrociously ugly stuff at home to try out. It's a step in the right direction, anyway.

I wish a few of them would read the past couple of pages here...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Feb 2007)

I have heard from people on the last roto that they had 5 mags loaded and ammo on their person to reload 5 more.. any truth to this?


----------



## PhilB (9 Feb 2007)

do you mean 3-06? I know on 1-06 we had 10 mags


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Feb 2007)

I am assuming it's 0306.. these were armoured recce guys.. there were a full troop of them.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2007)

Task Force 3-06 had 10 mags loaded.  Well the 031's did anyway.


----------



## R031button (10 Feb 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> For the past couple weeks we've been issued ten mags for Thursday night training... Reality has hit a few people like a brick in the face, and we've been told that standards in the field are going to be loosening up somewhat, by none other than the CO himself. Many of us have taken to jury rigging some rather atrociously ugly stuff at home to try out. It's a step in the right direction, anyway.
> 
> I wish a few of them would read the past couple of pages here...



Same sort of thing is happening now. The Ops O has basically given allthe groups direction to purchase 'a means to carry 10 mags" which is always nice coming down from higher,


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Feb 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Task Force 3-06 had 10 mags loaded.  Well the 031's did anyway.



Actually, most of us had 15 mags (atleast my section did) plus enough in our small packs for another 10 - 15 mags.

but, really, I think the point is; TV's are junk and are not operationally realistic... oh well.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2007)

TV's junk yes.  15 mags well that's most likely do to all the "shows of force" you guys did.


----------

